# Bobina de encendido



## Elvis! (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola a todos...en primer lugar estoy planeando construir un generador de alta tension con una bobina de encendido(las que utilizan los automoviles)...una como la que se puede ver en esta imagen...

Pero tengo ciertas dudas con respecto a los voltajes que puede generar...se que son muy altos ya que hace unos dias decidi probarla con 220VCA una locura total y un espectaulo mucho mejor...(uni uno de sus polos con tan solo un filamente de aluminio..del cual no quedaron rastros lo unico que pude ver fue una chispa enorme!  ...pero de todos modos no tengo idea del voltaje (con que se alimenta para generar altas tensiones, niel que llega a generar)  ni de un posible circuito que ayude a la bobina a generarlos...

Agradesco desde ya su ayuda...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 28, 2007)

Te recomiendo que le des una revisión a este proyecto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 30, 2007)

Gracias por el consejo Li-ion pero yo no quiero hacer una cerca para animales(porque no tengo campo  ) ademas no encuentro una relacion significativa en estos dos proyectos...Mi objetivo es generar altas tensiones pero no por pulsos sino continuas...En Youtube se pueden ver videos de algunos experimentos muy buenos con estas bobinas y si bien la prueba la realize con 220V.CA no creo que sea adecuado para la bobina...Ademas no quiero arriesgar los fusibles aereos de mi domicilio y es por eso que tambien solicido un circuito que proteja la red electrica y peromita que la bobina no se dañe...Este es el link de Youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ignition+coil

Agradeceria una respuesta o ayuda favorable


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Fijate esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/explicacion-ignition-coil-driver-11151/

Si varias la frecuencia de un generador de pulsos, logras un efecto continuo o sea !

Y si no te alcanza busca "Bobina de Tesla"


----------



## william rodriguez j (Nov 30, 2007)

yo genero alta tension con una bobina de auto yun dimmer.el dimer se coloca en serie con el + de la bobina a traves de  un condensador de 0.47 uf  630voltios;yel neutro al  -- de la bobina; a su vez del mismo negativo de la bobina se descarga al chassis atraves de un condensador de 0.1 uf 630 volios. genera aproximadamente de 2000 a7000 vts controlables a traves del dimmer, ojo con el aislamiento del electrodo. suerte.


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 30, 2007)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo! por la ayuda  ..estoy entendiendo un poco mejor este proyecto...en cuanto a ti El_Nombre nadie esta para indirectas...yo no entiendo mucho de electronica y tus indirectas pueden confundir a otros usuarios..este foro es para aprender y enseñar no para escribir indirectas que hay que descubrir.. te lo digo con todo el respeto..solo solicite ayuda con mi proyecto no con encendedores ni pilitas...

Una vez mas agradeceria mas información que puedan aportar...

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Busca en Intenet "Bobina de Tesla" o "Tesla coil", es la mayor fuente de alta tension realizable, y ten mucho cuidado si realizas algo, las tensiones de ese nivel te pueden achicharrar.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 1, 2007)

no te achicharran ya que, como dice un dicho y lo demuestra ohm: 

la energia, ni se crea ni se destruye, se transformadorrma. 

Sabiendo lo que dice ohm (claro, es indirecta y continuas sin saber que es) creas una alta tensión pero inofensiva gracias a su ridícula intensidad. (¿no habeis tocado esas bolitas tan llamativas que hay en los bazares que tiene generador de rayos?,toma! otra indirecta) 
hace algo de daño (como un pinchazo). Como quedarían los pobres animalitos con el "electrificador de vallas".

La indirecta que tienes que, globalmente "pillar" es: intenta tener nociones Básicas. Ayudar se puede ayudar y lo hago con mucho gusto y con interés... si al menos conoces y sabes para que sirve ohm.

Te animo a que aprendas.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 2, 2007)

Está bien..pongamonos en marcha para construir un circuito eL cual sea capaz de alimentar una bobina de encendido la cual produzca corrientes de alta tension (AT)...aplicando no solo la Ley de Ohm sino tambien todas las leyes aplicables a este proyecto....FIN!


Gracias por todo!




...


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Para elevar el voltage utilizando una bobina, es indispensable que sea pulsante, de echo, puede variar de 0 a 12 volt y no de -12 a 12 V

Lo que hace daño, no es el voltage, es el amperage. Este es el que te fulmina. Los electrificadores de cercas tienen grandes voltages (el de animales que se utiliza en el campo para que no se escapen las vacas llegan hasta los 30.000V y muy bajo amperage) de escho, a mi me "pateo " y no me hiso nada, claro está, el susto y el pinchazo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Eso de que lo que hace daño es el amperaje y no el voltaje no es tan asi.
Te puedes aferrar a dos cables de bajo voltaje y la corriente bien alta y te hara solo cosquillas.
Una vez me pasaron unos pocos miliamperes a 220 volts y me quede con el brazo dormido por un rato (aparte de un circulito de cenizas de lo que era mi piel en mi mano).
Y otra vez me pegaron 360V con pocos miliamperes y tarde dos minutos en darme cuenta de donde estaba.
Una vez me explicaron algo como que lo que realmente te carga es la potencia. El cuerpo actua como una resistencia, y soporta una potencia determinada. Si se conjuga corriente y voltaje... PUF! se quema.

Saludos.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 3, 2007)

Hay trabajos científicos que demuestran que la corriente fatal para el cuerpo humano es de tan solo 30ma. Como tu lo has dicho, el cuerpo humano es una resistencia al paso de la corriente por lo que hay que tener precausiones si la tensión y la resistencia (ley de ohm) genera 30ma.

Con el tema de la potencia disipada por el ceurpo, uno exesivo, crea quemaduras internas y externa muy grave, por lo que también te puede llevar al cementerio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Segun las circunstancias puede ser incluso bastante menor a 30mA


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 3, 2007)

Eso a 220 CA...


----------



## Dano (Dic 3, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/explicacion-ignition-coil-driver-11151/

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

En este momento hay 2 post activos con gente intentando fabricar bobinas para achicharrar cosas por que no se amuchan en uno solo ?


----------



## El nombre (Dic 3, 2007)

Al cuerpo humano no se le puede aplicar la ley de ohm. Según los entendidos, sale en el Reglamento electrotécnico de BAja Tensión de estos lares, ofrece una resistencia de 3000 ohms. Con 30 mA se produce el paro cardiaco.
Com bastantes menos te puede producir un paro. Si el corazon se encuentra cerrado es posible que no despegue. Por eso el masje para hacer circular sangre y un golpe muy fuerte para que "suelte". Es preferible romperle una costilla a que muera.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 3, 2007)

Asi es señores..el amperaje todo lo puede el voltaje es la diferencia de potencial existente entre dos puntos(por ejolos de una bateria)...por mas grande que sea no invollucra de ninguna manera efectos peligrosos sobreel cuerpo humano el cual vale aclarar es un excelente conductor de la electricidad(70%Agua)y el resto sales minerales y metales...nos es nada aislante esta combinacion..muchos estarian enterraditos sin el voltaje matara..por tocar un Generador Van de Graaf..  ...en fin...entonces la propongo diseñar un circuito empleando un 555 ya que dicen que debe producir pulsos...el voltaje no importa..solo el necesario para no dañar ninguna parte de la bobina...pero que produzca unas buenas chispas..

Gracias a todos nuevamente!


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 3, 2007)

Asi es Electroaficionado...suerte la tuya...a mi me pegaron 400VCD...y no es nada lindo...el dolor se torna insoportable...los nervios que llevan los impulsos nerviosos hacia los dedos quedan muy atrofiados...sentis espinas en lo nervios ves colores que ni siquiera existen   y un monton de efectos muy desagradables...A mi me paso eso con un flash de camara forografica..dije " no creo que me pueda hacer algo el capacitor..no parece tan peligroso" y bueno, no fue tan asi, se descargaron los 400V el flash se disparo y para completar el sufrimiento mire directamente el flash y me sego!...jaja toda una tortura esto!...lo mismo se preguntaron mis amigos y el flash se termino rompiendo porque la reaccion que produce es tan brusca que al cuerpo lo suelta de una manera muy violenta y bueno...no es blindado  ...pero no les recomiendo tocar por ninguna razon los polos de estos capacitores!..Pero con la bobina que pretendo construir es todo muy diferente..si me pasara eso notarian que no pregunto mas cosas..y a los que puedan venir...los invitaria a mi velorio   

Gracias por todo muchachos!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 4, 2007)

Tuve suerte que todas las descargas que sufri fueron entre dedos de una sola mano, ninguna a traves de la caja toraxica.
Un sacudon de esos que apse por el corazon te puede generar una arritmia.

Saludos.


----------



## rbarriae (Dic 4, 2007)

Lo que te mata es la corriente, de eso no hay duda. 30 miliamperes atravesando tu cuerpo te matan, asi de simple, el voltaje no, PERO para que circulen por tu cuerpo esos 30 miliamperes es necesario cierto valor de voltage que dependera de muchos factores ( humedad ambiente, humedad de la piel, conductancia de la epidermis, etc).

Con respecto a la pregunta original, si se usa una bobina de automovil, es OBVIO que fue hecha para funcionar con los 12 Volts de la bateria. Sin embargo, si solo se desea obtener la mas alta tension posible, lo mejor es usar un sistema de descarga capacitiva (tipo CDI) y aplicarlo a la bobina. Yo arme un sistema asi y garantizo que la chispa es realmente espectacular. Sin conectar el cable de salida de alta tensión, la chispa igual sale desde el interior del conector central de la bobina y se descargaba en los bornes de la bobina, impresiona, creanme. El sistema lo aplique a mi vehiculo ( toyoya corona 1982, motor de 1800cc) y funciona bastante bien, mejoro el rendimiento del combustible y la facilidad de encendido, también acelera mas rápido y por supuesto contamina menos).

Y también creanme cuando les digo que deben tomar muuuchas precauciones al usar un sistema de alto voltage, puede que no te mate, pero la quemadura duele mucho y deja cicatrices.

Saludos.

PD: por si les interesa, una de las bobinas mas potentes es la marca BOSCH de alta energia, generan entre 30.000 y 40.000 volts


----------



## jorge_a10 (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola gente! es mi primer msj , soy estudiante de electronica en la UDO en venezuela, apenas estoy en el 2do semestre, y bueno tambien soy amante de los carros (de todo tipo), una idea que tengo es construir un lanza llamas, normalmente lo hacen en los carros tuning con un rele y una 2da bobina que va con una bujia en la punta del escape, cuando activan el rele de 5 patas, este le quita la energia a la bobina delantera(del motor) y la manda hacia la del escape, entonces la gasolina sale cruda por el escape porque no se quema y cuando encuentra la chispa en la punta del escape ya se imaginan el resultado  peero ay q poner el carro a muchas revoluciones y solo unar un par de segundos porque sino se apaga.

 Mi papa tiene un taller y ay hice un escape falso el cual posee un injector de gasolina con su bomba q al activarse lanza combustible (voy a usar alcohol) por el escape falso, y necesito la manera de hacer una chispa constante de una manera facil por que no se mucho de electronica todavia, un ejemplo seria conectando un modulo de encendido a la bobina pero nose como porque si la conecto directo d la bateria lanza su chispa pero obiamente la bobina entra en corto ay mismo.

 Agradeceria una idea simple, comprando algo ya hecho y de solo hacer conexiónes y configuraciones simples.

 Gracias.
Atte. Jorge Anda


----------



## Dano (Ene 20, 2008)

jorge_a10 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente! es mi primer msj , soy estudiante de electronica en la UDO en venezuela, apenas estoy en el 2do semestre, y bueno tambien soy amante de los carros (de todo tipo), una idea que tengo es construir un lanza llamas, normalmente lo hacen en los carros tuning con un rele y una 2da bobina que va con una bujia en la punta del escape, cuando activan el rele de 5 patas, este le quita la energia a la bobina delantera(del motor) y la manda hacia la del escape, entonces la gasolina sale cruda por el escape porque no se quema y cuando encuentra la chispa en la punta del escape ya se imaginan el resultado  peero ay q poner el carro a muchas revoluciones y solo unar un par de segundos porque sino se apaga.
> 
> Mi papa tiene un taller y ay hice un escape falso el cual posee un injector de gasolina con su bomba q al activarse lanza combustible (voy a usar alcohol) por el escape falso, y necesito la manera de hacer una chispa constante de una manera facil por que no se mucho de electronica todavia, un ejemplo seria conectando un modulo de encendido a la bobina pero nose como porque si la conecto directo d la bateria lanza su chispa pero obiamente la bobina entra en corto ay mismo.
> 
> ...



Por tómate la molestia de buscar.

En este mismo hilo está contestada tu pregunta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Fijate en este mismo post hay ejemplos de como generar alta tension con bobinas de automotor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

"Dano" estamos 1 minuto fuera de sincronismo que horror !


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 22, 2008)

Hola Jorge!

Viendo y considerando que no tiens muchos conocimientos en electronica, mejor no hablarte de eneradores de pulsos y esas cosas..Auque sea muy sencillo...

Lo que puedes hacer es usar la bobina de encendido de algun automovil que tengas por ahi en el taller de tu padre..

Para mejorar la chispa (Hacerla mas larga) puedes conectarle a la bobina un banco de capacitores pero solo ceramicos..todos ellos conectados en paralelo con la misma..y como fuente de alimentacion puedes utilizar una bateria extra o la del automivil..o utilizar el alternador del mismo..solo ten cuidado con el consumo de todo este sistema..
Te dejos unas fotos para que veas mas o menos lo que quiero decir con el uso del rele..

Y para los fanaticos del Alto voltaje les dejo esta pagina verdaderamente impresionante 

http://tesladownunder.com/


----------



## jorge_a10 (Ene 22, 2008)

Hola elvis, muchas gracias, lo voy a intentar de las dos maneras, ya compre el 555, el transistor y las resistencias, me faltan los potenciometros y el capacitador (de que voltaje debe ser?). Mi profesor de laboratorio de circuitos me dijo que me podia ayudar a armarlo. Cuando lo haga (espero) lo monto en youtube y se los paso .

Gracias a todos.
Atte.
Jorge Anda


----------



## jorge_a10 (Ene 22, 2008)

A una pregunta el capacitador de cuantos microfaradios es? parece decir 0.1 o es 1?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 22, 2008)

loco despues que armes el oscilador y lo pongas a la bobina ( trata que no te pate tiene no se cuanto amp ni se cuanto volt, pero te deja culo para arriba jejeje) ponele un triplicador de algun tv viejito esos con carcasa de madera, sino animate y armalo con algunos diodos y unos capacitores de alto voltaje

si conseguis algun micro ondas tirado podes usar su condensador y diodo (son3).


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 23, 2008)

KARAPALIDA no viene al caso eso de transformadores de microondas nada que ver con el tema..
Y no creas todo lo que ves..esa imagen del automóvil rodeado de rayos no es verdadera..es mas..es imposible hacer algo así...

*Hola jorge*..gracias por responderme...supuse que iba a ser favorable tu respuesta...

En los osciladores que utilizan un 555 la frecuencia que el oscilador entrega esta determinada por las resistencias y las capacidades...
Pero debes tener cuidado con no utilizar una frecuencia muy alta con la bobina de encendido porque la misma no esta hecha para trabajar a tan altas frecuencias..
Con unos 50 disparos por segundo será mas que suficiente para que la mezcla de combustible se encienda...
Como te decía antes...la frecuencia esta determinada por las resistencias y las capacidades de las resistencias y capacitores que utilices...
El capacitor del esquema es de 1picofaradio..pero no servirá para tu bobina..Mejor utiliza otro.

Acá te dejo un programa para que puedas calcular la frecuencia de el oscilador..es muy fácil de usar solo debes elegir la configuración del circuito que vas a utilizar..
Si tenes alguna duda pregunta que para eso estoy 
Un saludo Jorge!

Este es el programa


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 24, 2008)

Mira elvis:

1º- Quien te hablo de un transformador de microondas.DIODO y CONDENSADOR de alta    tension porque salen caro y lo poes resiclar. Sos o te haces.
2º- Lo de la foto es totalmente posible y ademas no es cosa de otro mundo, si te fijaras bien
vas a ver que es una bobina tesla ( grande)arriba del auto  si no sabes que es preguntame y te cuento . Foto a modo ilustrativo jajaja. Esta bobina genera chispas de ese tipo con un elemento rotor seguramente con un alambre + o - de la forma que queres y buala.
en cuanto al capa me parece que es de 1nf pero usa uno del auto, en cuanto a la frecuencia 50hz son como 3000 RPM tranquilamente te podes ir a los 150hz o 200hz cambiando la forma de la chispa el color y los efectos que podes hacer. A menor frecuencia mayor potencia (daño jajaja) si es lo que queres.
Si queres tambien podes usar un flibac de tv que son mas chicos y consumen menos potencia, ademas de andar a frecuencias alta ( tambien te dejan culo para arriba). Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 24, 2008)

Por suerte no necesito explicación de nadie para entender que es una bobina tesla..por que tengo una en mi pieza y me divierto mucho generando plasma en los focos con ella..Además estamos tratando de ayudar a Jorge... 
El necesita armar un sistema que puede encender una mezcla de combustible..no una bobina tesla..ni algo que genere ese tipo de chispas..Con una chispa de unos centímetros alcanza y sobra...Y en cuanto a la imagen del automóvil..lo imposible es darle esa forma a la chispa..es imposible generar chispas de tan tremendo voltaje sin que se unan..lo que ves es una imagen editada..en la que hicieron una superposición de imágenes..y buala! tenes ese efecto muy raro..pero imposible de crear en la realidad 

Acá te dejo el link del video..YouTube - Tesla Car Thief Protection 
Y por favor mejora un poco tu ortografía...Todo bien igual!..un saludo


----------



## jorge_a10 (Ene 24, 2008)

Lo hice   quedo buenicimo, a la salida de la bobina (una "pequeña" bobina seca de un 350 ) le puse una bujia de 2 electrodos, la chispa es fuerticima, zumba y todo , , al circuito le tengo puesto un capacitador de 0.1microfaradios pero lo voy a cambiar por uno de 1microfaradio (para que pueda variar de 65 a 720 hz porque ahorita esta alticimo ) tengo los potenciometros a la mayor resistencia para compensar el capacitador , de verdad muchas gracias a todos. En lo que pueda consigo para grabar un video, lo monto en youtube y se los paso , y despues cuando haga el lanza llamas tambien se los paso . Elvis ese programa esta buenicimo gracias.
Bueno mis panas(amigos en venezolano) les devo el video espero esta semana grabarlo.
Gracias
Atte. Jorge Anda


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 25, 2008)

Ok Elvis di por sentado que se entendia que eran fotografias de obturador abierto, en cuanto a Jorge a10 me alegro que te saliera todo bien, aca son ilegales, si te agarran jaja.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 25, 2008)

Muchas gracias Jorge por constestarme!..y de nada para eso estoy! para ayudate!
La verdad es que es mus sorprendente la primera vez que se ve una bobina a la maxima potencia..yo tambien lo hice..y me canse de jugar con eso..jaja..

Proba acercado unas lamparas a las chispas (que las chispas toquen los contactos inferiores de las lamparas... ..y mira lo que pasa dentro de las mismas..es muy bello de ver..

Te dejo una imagen!..


----------



## jorge_a10 (Ene 25, 2008)

oks amigo voy a probar, se ve buenisimo, seguro no m va a dar un corrientazo? pq hace 5 minutos me lleve uno  sabroso jajaja lo senti de una mano a la otra, lo que pasa es que lo monte a lo apurado pero mañana le dedico tiempo y lo hago detalladamente  dentro de una cajita de madera y un switch pulsador, caramba no sabia que fueran ilegales en alguna parte del mundo menos en argentina, a lo mejor en venezuela tambien pero x's


----------



## alfredito (Mar 28, 2008)

hola a todos, necesito construir una bobina de 10000- 15000 volts. tiene que funcionar con 12 volts, .si alguien me puede ayudar enviandome un circuito se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

Pon Tesla o electrificador en el buscador del foro


----------



## alfredito (Mar 28, 2008)

gracias fogonazo, estoy en la busqueda.te manda saludos  juan jose gaia de la esquina viamonte y s.plaude lanus.
en cuanto encuentre algo que me sirva te aviso, chau alfredito


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 28, 2008)

Buscá en el foro de "Sistemas de Video" el tema "Duda con flyback".



Salu2!


----------



## eserock (Mar 31, 2008)

Podrias  explicar para que la usaras, conque frecuencia trabajara ya que todo ellos determina como debe ser tu bobina, pero cualquiera que sea debes pensar en un superaislamiento, entre capas de espiras ya que por ahi se fuga  la corriente, tal vez  te pudiera servir alguna de las  viejas bobinas de carro que alimentaban los distribuidores y vienen muy bien selladas.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 1, 2008)

No lo puede evitar..Leí alto voltaje y tuve que pasarme ops:

Bien..en Primer lugar...Que tipo de bobina necesitas construir ?..Como las que usan los automóviles (Bobinas de encendido) o como las de recreación (Bobinas Tesla)

En cuanto a la primera lo ideal es que uses 12V para hacerla funcionar y con un buen amperaje (5A a 10A) tendría que funcionar perfectamente..si el voltaje es continuo tendrías que usar algún Timer para controlar frecuencia y funcionamiento continuo y si usas voltaje alterno no tendrás problemas..en estos casos es bueno usar un capacitor de una buena capacidad..Yo use uno de 1,5uF-400V porque es el que encontré simplemente o un banco de capacitores cerámicos también te darán buenos resultados..El capacitor ayuda a que el campo magnético creado sobre la bobina por la corriente varíe muy rápidamente lo que produce una inducción mucho mayor sin necesidad de usar un amperaje demasiado alto..Solo tienes que conseguir una no es recomendable armarlas por ciertas cuestiones auque si de todos modos queres armarla pues hazlo..

Lo que si tendrás que construir es el segundo tipo de bobina la cual puede empobrecer muchísimo tus 15000V..Con este tipo de bobinas podrás obtener según las dimensiones unos 70 o 100KV!
Solo tienes que elegir el tipo especifico de Bonina Tesla que deseas construir y listo manos a la obra..

Acá te dejo imágenes de la Primer bobina con su circuito de control y una imagen de una verdadera Bobina Tesla..

Un saludo!


----------



## poppez (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola, vi que aqui hablaban de bobinas de alto voltaje y tengo una duda.

Tengo una bobina (nucleo laminado) que saqué de un convertidor de 10KW y que filtraba la salida de un puente de tiristores.

El caso es que quiero saber si puedo utilizarla para el filtro de un convertidor conmutado de la misma potencia.

En el convertidor viejo filtraba solo un rizado y ahora quiero que filtre pulsos a 30KHz... Imagino que este cambio de frecuencia será significativo.

Puedo intentarlo, o tendré problemas tipo saturación de nucleo o algo así?
No se mucho de magnetismo y no quisiera estropear la bobina :-S


Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Si quieren algo rapido hagan esto:
Busquen un transformador bien aislado (Creo que seria bueno ademas darle un baño de barniz para estar el doble de seguros y no matar el transformador a los 3 min de uso)..

El voltaje del transformador puede ser de 12-110 volt

Tomen un  555 y pongalo a astable con un pote y el maximo de frecuencia que sea de 400 Hz 

Tomen un MOSFET tipo N y usenlo como driver del bobinado de 12V del transformador

Conecten todo y preparecen para un leve zumbido del transformador (Se puede mejorar con el paso uno: el del barniz)

Las chipas que yo obtuve fueron de unos 4 mm..! Y en el primer intento que me medi con el tester me daba unos 500V y el corrientazo que me pego me dejo sonso por unos 10 min..


----------



## poppez (Oct 10, 2008)

jeje, vaya juegos peligrosos.

Pero me tapaste la pregunta, diganme puedo poner mi bobina a esa frecuencia?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2008)

poppez dijo:
			
		

> Pero me tapaste la pregunta



En este foro no se "tapan" preguntas anteriores, se hacen comentarios y sugerencias que MI persona o cualquier otra sepa responder o simplemente fue la que mas le llamo la atensión responder.


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hace un tiempo se me ocurrio experimentar con un bobina de ignicion de un volkswagen. Despues de buscar muchisimo en internet, no encontre ninguna información acerca del conexiónado de la bobina en el vechiulo. Tenia una vaga idea de su funcionamiento, capacitor y el platino que se desconecta abruptamente etc etc.
Pero no puede obtener los chispasos iguales a los de las bujias, solo una pequeña chispita.
Lo que hice fue conectar primero un transformador de 12V 25A directamente a la bobina pero no sucedio nada, luego rectifique la  corriente a una pulsante de onda media, pero tampoco paso nada, despues conecte y desconecte rapidamente la bobina de la bateria y nada paso.

Alguien podria explicarme que fue lo que hice mal?

Ademas quisiera saber si que es mas conveniente para hacer chispas, la bobina de ignicion o un flyback?


----------



## profex (Oct 10, 2008)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Hace un tiempo se me ocurrio experimentar con un bobina de ignicion de un volkswagen. Despues de buscar muchisimo en internet, no encontre ninguna información acerca del conexiónado de la bobina en el vechiulo. Tenia una vaga idea de su funcionamiento, capacitor y el platino que se desconecta abruptamente etc etc.
> Pero no puede obtener los chispasos iguales a los de las bujias, solo una pequeña chispita.
> Lo que hice fue conectar primero un transformador de 12V 25A directamente a la bobina pero no sucedio nada, luego rectifique la  corriente a una pulsante de onda media, pero tampoco paso nada, despues conecte y desconecte rapidamente la bobina de la bateria y nada paso.
> 
> ...




Hace algunos años hice lo mismo que tu hiciste, pero utilizè la bobina de un VW sedán conectada a la toma de alterna, que en México es de 120V. Funcionaba que daba miedo...La descarga la haciamos con un foco incandescente como de 15 cm de diametro. del filamento a un respaldo colocado por fuera del foco de papel aluminio...

En lugar del cuadrac, se puede utilizar un triac y un diac.

Genera Aprox. 20KV según las notas de la revista, pero creo que puede ser más...

Les paso el circuito. Este fue publicado en Popular Electronics hace algunos años (1989).

saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 11, 2008)

Con trasformador no funciona..Es decir con corriente senoidal al menos a mi no me dio ningun resultado tampoco...Lo que podes hacer y que a mi hace unos dias me dio muy buenos resultados es usar un 555 y un ransistor de poder el que yo usae es un STD13007 pero hasta un 2N3055 te podes estirar y los resultados son muy buenos..En caso de que solo uses media onda ya sea cuadrada o senoidal lo mejor es usar un capacitor ceramico el cual hace que el campo inducido varie abruptamente y disminuye la necesidad de usar mucha mayor corriente..Esto tmb da muy buenos resultados..

En cuanto a la pregunta de poppez..Si un dispositivo esta diseñado para determinada frecuencia hacerlo funcionar a otra demaciado diferente puede hacerlo no funcionar...funcionar mal y hasta dañar al dispositivo...Si el nucleo esta hecho de hierro olvidate de somertelo a 30Khz si es de ferrita no pasa nada..


Un saludo!


----------



## poppez (Oct 11, 2008)

No me malinterpretes, no lo dije en ese sentido


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 11, 2008)

¿?¿?...Explicate porque no se entiende hacia quien esta dirigido el "No me malinterpretes..."Al menos yo no lo entiendo y si esta dirigido hacia mi no fue esa mi intension..Mil disculpas! 

Un saludo!


----------



## poppez (Oct 12, 2008)

No no Elvis, era para anthony123 que le sentó mal un comentario mío.

Muchas gracias pro tu respuesta.
Del nucleo de mi bobina solo se que es laminado, eso significa que seguramente es de hierro verdad?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 12, 2008)

En una bobina de automovil, para que funcione, tenes que darle tension y quitarla abruptamente, busca el plano electrico del automovil y te daras cuanta, reemplaza el platino , por un accionador electronico y listo.


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 12, 2008)

Si es de hierro..Los nucleos de ferrita son compactos..Me gustaria que subas algunas fotos para ver bien de lo que estas hablando y si no podes subir fotos decinos donde encontrar una imagen de tu dispositivo..

Afirmo lo que dice KARAPALIDA..Hacer que esto suceda dentro del nucleo de la bobina produce ademas una abrupta variacion del campo magnetico por ende de la corriente y de este modo no se necesita tanta corriente para producir Alto Voltaje...Y lo que mejor ayuda en esto es un capacitor ceramico en paralelo con la el primario de la bobina!..Particularmente lo que considero mejor es usar un 555 y un transistor de poder o driver con Mosfet..Los resultados en estos casos son mucho mejores y no hay nada que se deteriore por ej: Platinos o partes moviles..
Ante cualquier duda solo consulta!


Un saludo!


----------



## poppez (Oct 12, 2008)

Vaya, me temía que así fuera. Tendré que conseguir un nucleo de ferrita.
Intentaré hacerle fotos esta semana para confirmarlo, pero tiene toda la pinta de ser hierro como dices


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 12, 2008)

Una pregunta..Porque queres someter al nucleo a esa frecuencia..Es decir..No podes usar baja frecuencia?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mmmm psss a mi la practica me ha dicho que las muy bajas frecuencias hacen que los nucleos se calienten y al igual que el transistor que hace el trabajo sucio del corte abrupto de tension..!


----------



## poppez (Oct 13, 2008)

Es para fltrar la salida de una fuente conmutada de alta potencia.

Es un convertidor DC/DC que parte de 1000V de continua y los quiero regular con un puente de IGBT's. Luego esa salida la tengo que rectificar y finalmente filtrar con un robusto filtro LC.

A la bobina le llegan por tanto pulsos cuadrados a alto voltaje y alta frecuencia.
Puedo reducir la frecuencia, pero tendría que filtrar muchisimo mas.

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 14, 2008)

Mmm si te entiendo..No se entonces que podrias hacer..Ya que la frecuencia que estas tratano de usar se aleja muucho de la que se deberia usar en condiciones normales de funcionamiento

Una pregunta..En caso de que lo hagas funcionar a menor F cuanto mas tendrias que filtrar?..Seria enorme noo el LC?

Un saludo!


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 14, 2008)

una preguntita...¿con que tipos de diodos de alta frecuencia piensas rectificar ese voltaje?. Me parece que un diodo Schottky no funciona con voltajes inversos elevados(creo que 100V inversos ya se consideran demasiado) y tu piensas hacerlo con 1000V!


----------



## poppez (Oct 15, 2008)

Muy buena preguntita... es cierto que no encuentro diodos rápidos adecuados!
:-S
Si no lo dices me habria dado cuenta mucho mas tarde! son todo problemas cuando se usan estas tensiones...
Gracias

Estoy haciendo calculos para bobinar un transformador de alta frecuencia, así que a los diodos no les van a llegar los 1000V, pero si 200V o mas... que tampoco me vale.

Ya puestos en faena, comprare tambien un núcleo de ferrita para la bobina y la bobinaré yo mismo porque reducir la frecuencia me dispara el tamaño del filtro LC. Abandono la idea de reutilizar mi vieja bobina, gracias por tus aclaraciones Elvis.

Respecto al puente rectificador, siempre hay un plan B... puedo hacer un half-bridge en vez del full-brige que tenia pensado con los IGBT's y así mis pulsos serán unipolares 0-1000V y no tendré que rectificar. Aunque supongo que eso me dará problemas para transformar pulsos con elevado ciclo de servicio verdad?
No se si a alta tensión se cumplirá, pero en este enlace que encontré en el foro:
http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~elec4400/datashts/gatedrivers/transformadorrmer isolated gate drive.pdf
utilizan un transformadorr de pulsos para disparar un mosfet y transmiten pulsos al 99% a traves del transformador.
Imagino que eso tb se podrá hacer con un transformadorr mas grande. La verdad que eso solucionaría mi problema.

que opinan?


*EDITO:*

Encontré varios diodos rápidos para altas tensiones. Por ejemplo, del fabricante IXYS con un trr del orden de los nanosec ;-)

http://www.ixyspower.com/store/Family.aspx?i=32

Asi que al final solo era cuestión de buscar 
A ver si ahora encuentro donde comprarlos...   [/b]


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 15, 2008)

Entonces resumi todo un poco mas y decinos que es lo que pensas hacer en caso de que consigas todos los componentes
Gracias por agradecer 

Un saludo!


----------



## Alexandre (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema, hace tiempo compre un transformador de alto voltaje de una cerca electrica de marca hagroy, lo que pasa es que debo generar el alto voltaje, pero no logro obtener el sacudon que este transformador produce al combinarlo con su circuito original, ese es mi problema, espero y me ayuden, el transformador funciona con 12 voltios conmutados a una cierta frecuenca que desconozco para que el transformador funcione de manera optima..


----------



## fraxisco (Abr 7, 2009)

Yo he hecho ese experimento del transformador con entrada de 220v a 6v  a la de 6v le conecte 12v y enla entrada me sale un chispa de como 1centimetro pero cuando lo conecto sale solo 1 chispa y despues se apaga pero le conecte un motor que tiene un engranaje de metal pegado al eje y al cuerpo del motor le conecto tierra y al cable del trasformador lo tópo con el motor y funxiona de maravilla


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 8, 2009)

Jeje vaya manera de hacer funcionar un transformador..Yo tambien lo hice en algun momento  ops: 
Te recomiendo uses un 555 vas a poder regular de una manera mucho mejor la frecuencia de funcionamiento del transformador y con un rango mucho mayor..Dificil hacer girar un motor de 12V a 15.000 RPM con el fin de hacer que el transformador funcione a 15Khz 
Si tenes dudas con el 555 solo pregunta! ;-)


Un saludo!


----------



## fraxisco (Abr 9, 2009)

oye elvis me puedes mostrar un diagrama para hacer funcionar un flyback de tv , que funcione con un ne555___ no se como hacer un osciliador para un flybackque tiene 10 pines  ojala que no sea el de ciencia facil por que el tv que desarme no trae ningun tipo resistencia de esas que son como de ceramica trae de las resisitencias de carbono esas que tienen bandas de colores..... a qui tengo unas fotos del flyback y de algunos componentes como el transistores y resistencias que traia el tv   









saludos


----------



## Luisalcubo (Ago 12, 2010)

Saludos a todos
debo contruir una fuente de voltaje de alrededor de unos 18-20 kV
la corriente seria minima y deberia de funcionar a una frecuencia de 20-25hz, es para un laboratorio y se usaria el voltaje para erosionar muestras de semiconducores,bueno el problema es el siguiente estaba pensando en hacer la fuente con un flyback,nunca los he usado pero tengo entendido que generan entre 20-25kV,eso quedaria muy bien
pero segun me dijeron otros compañeros es que no se comporta muy bien a bajas 
frecuencias, entonces preste atencion a las bobinas de encendido de carros,entregan a salida
15kV,el circuito de excitacion pues es muy sencillo y se encuentra mucha informacion de eso
por la red, el problema es, ¿que tal se comportan estas bobinas a bajas frecuencias?
de eso no encuentro informacion otra cosa que me gustaria saber es si alguien 
a tenido experiencia con estas bobinas y me pueda informar de si es posible variar el
voltaje de salida del mismo elevarlo y reducirlo,me imagino que si, si tambien vario el
voltaje a la entrada de la bobina,si alguien tiene ideas o mas experiencia con esto y me 
pueda guiar se los agradeceria.

P.D. tengo el circuito pero me es dificil medir el voltaje porque no tengo el 
equipo adecuado para medir altos voltajes,por eso pregunto acerca de poder
variar el voltaje.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola Lauisalcubo :

Si la frecuencia es baja, te recomiendo un transformador elevador.
No creo que sea difícil conseguirlo, pues abundan los TRAFOS de 50/60 Hz (depende el país).
Las bobinas de estos transformadores están diseñadas para ese rango de frecuencia, por lo tanto a 25 Hz no debiera haber problema.

Recuerda que la impedancia de una bobina (o inductancia) es directamente  proporcional a la frecuencia de trabajo: ZL = raíz(-1)*2*pi*frec*L.

La corriente en el lado del primario será considerable, así que hay que hay que tener cuidado con eso.


----------



## Luisalcubo (Ago 13, 2010)

Saludos metalmetropolis
gracias por la respuesta,checare lo del transformador elevador,vere si en la pagina de newark
los tienen,soy de mexico,asi que la frecuencia de red es de 60Hz,por donde vivo hacen transformadores con las caracteristicas que pidas,solo tienes que darle los calculos,asi que eso hare mientras tanto,
por cierto,¿entonces de plano descarto la bobina de ignicion a esa frecuencia?
saludos.


----------

